# Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club



## Jadedlady (Oct 5, 2007)

The Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club is having it's monthly membership meeting April 9th at Island Cove Marina. We have some new board members this year and have decided toinvite any prospective member to our April meeting. The Guest speaker will be Capt. Myles Colleyon cobia fishing.The meeting beginsat 6:30 with socializing, weeat at 7:00 and the speaker follows, there is a $10 charge for members and guests to offset the cost of food. (We charge our members this at every meeting so I don't want the guests to think we are trying to make any money.) Alsostarting this year weno longer have a ladies auxiliary. Weare one club with the men and women being equal members. So ladiesare welcome. 

I'd like to get a head count this weeksowe can finalize the food early next week. If you are interested please post orPM me. Alsoyour welcome to visit the website. www.pbgfc.com

Thank you,

Jeremy


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

sounds like a good idea. i know the food wil be great:bowdown


----------

